# free Vitor Belfort sig



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Been lurking for a while... Some good stuff in here.

Thought I'd throw this in the mix in case there's any Phenom fans in the place.

Will try to stop by soon with some more...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That'd be awesome with a border around the font.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice might have to use it 

Do you got any anderson silva, forrest griffen or joe daddy ones?



SigFig said:


> Been lurking for a while... Some good stuff in here.
> 
> Thought I'd throw this in the mix in case there's any Phenom fans in the place.
> 
> Will try to stop by soon with some more...


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

The tones seemed a bit subdued, so I updated the sig and added a border... and I'm workin on a Joe Daddy sig...


----------

